# How much Johnsons per Bucket?



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

As in the title suggests an any one give me an indication as to how many caps full of Johnsons baby bath I need for a bucket ! :? New car arrives on Saturday  so will be giving it a good going over .....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Depends,how big is the bucket ? :lol: :lol: 
H.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Harold said:


> Hi, Depends,how big is the bucket ? :lol: :lol:
> H.


 :lol:

Its so cheap Im always way more generous than I was with the Megs stuff!

I dare you to email J&J to ask that question  Post up the response!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

4 caps to 10l for me


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Its so cheap Im always way more generous than I was with the Megs stuff!


Like he said, it's cheap, I just squirt some out of the bottle and if I don't get enough suds I add some more.


----------

